# Karim Habib is the new Head of BMW Design



## elistein (Jul 3, 2008)

Pronounced Kareem Habeeb, with a hard "H".


----------



## Flotsam (May 16, 2012)

Do we know of any specific designs attributed to him? The only thing i found out from googling him was about the Concept CS which is very much evident in the current F10 5 series. He left to go to Mercedes for a while, but is back.

I am just curious because the most significant design person BMW has had would probably have to be Chris Bangle who stepped into the top role after designing the Z9. I remember how much push back to his "Bangle - butt" on the 7 series while eventually a number of car makers embraced this design element and eventually even BMW refined the design to be quite attractive.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

He designed the current 7 series and the gran coupe concept

Also for all the credit/hate he gets, bangle didn't actually design any of the cars during his tenure. The controversial e65 and z9 were designed by Adrian can hooydonk.


----------

